# Which DTG do On-Damnd services use for DTG?



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Just asking because I don't see any of them revealing this info on their websites? However, I did notice a major difference in DTG printers quality.

Brief example, I toured a local printer here in Maryland that does DTG for an online division they have and the shirts looked screen printed. We're talking full color on a black shirt that has a slight hand so it wasn't water based and after a dozen washed the print still looked brand new!! When I was there I seen them using a Kornit brand and it took up the entire room!

In comparison I bought a few samples from CafePress which from a search on here seams like they use the same brand... but the sample I got was on white. The black inks looked faded on the white tee and after a wash or two the fade was horrible.

I'm just wondering... if I was going to get shirts made at these services for myself. You know simple test shirts... there should be a comparison chart showing which On-Demand printer has a stronger advantages in which categories? A helpful thing would also be knowing which services uses which brand of printer. I have a feeling that may be an indicator of quality standards? But I think you all here would know better than I if that is true....

Thanks.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

Shaun, it just goes to show that art and economics matter. All of the printers out there can be set up to print fast (at a lower quality) or a bit slower(finer dot, higher resolution, more ink). Job one is to sell the higher quality version at a price that alows you to take the time. Some online vendors, may not have the time to explain proper art techniques and may be lulled into the "fast and cheap mentality". I've found that there are many flavours of "good". if you can comunicate this(your version) to a vendor and they make an effort to deliver and work with you, it's possible to get very good results.


----------



## zhenjie (Aug 27, 2006)

equipmentzone said:


> Zazzle uses 30 T-Jet Blazer Pro digital garment printers. It is very impressive seeing them all in one large production area.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone


Do they also have a special setup for Pretreatment and Curing? Do they use the Speedtreater?


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm under the impression that the Kornit are the best in the game? Tjets prints don't seam to have the darker blacks and lasting power that my Kornit proof does?

Is there a comparison chart of some kind? A place that shows what companies use what printers?


----------



## raise (Apr 11, 2008)

BEatMaKeR said:


> I'm under the impression that the Kornit are the best in the game? Tjets prints don't seam to have the darker blacks and lasting power that my Kornit proof does?
> 
> Is there a comparison chart of some kind? A place that shows what companies use what printers?



I think the best you will find in terms of a comprehensive list is whatever you turn up searching on Google and this forums.

I would guess that most printers wouldn't want you to know what printer was in use to prevent competitors from calculating their cost per print and using those numbers to undercut their business.

Aside from Harry mentioning Zazzle, I don't think I've seen a definitive post regarding the other on demand printers (CafePress, PikiWear, etc.) and what is in their shops.


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Actually Spreadshirt and CafePress have on their blogs the machines in action which where both using Kornit's. I Googled and confirmed.


----------



## Astragoth (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeap...Cafepress has 20+ Kornits from what I heard...Impressive indeed....


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Alright... without beating around the bush here... Kornit versus tJet on dark shirts... feedback anyone?


----------



## Astragoth (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd choose Kornit. because of the quality of the print, the washability and the cost of the inks..but then again Kornit brand new costs a fortune....We are selling a used one if you are interested with lots of accessories...


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

No not for me thanks. I don't have that kind of money or place to utilize the machines without renting out a mammoth space. However I do know somebody in the market for one. I'd be happy to pass on your info.

Really I'm just wondering because as I contract some DTG services for test prints for my fashion line I'd like to use the best and get the best quality possible. Sounds like Kornit is the way to go. My only question is I just purchased a print shirt on white from CafePress and the blacks on the white shirt were very faded. The feel was waterbaased too. Nothing like the dark I got from Swagdog.com that uses a Kornit. I'm wondering if the Kornit is not optimal for white shirts or if maybe they use something else for white tee's and the poor quality is not indicative of the Kornit at all?


----------



## Astragoth (Jul 9, 2009)

Beatmaker, thank you very much for your help. I'd be happy to be contacted by the person who is interested in the Kornit. We provide a complete solution with lots of accessories AND a dryer... 

As for the shirts from Cafepress....Let us just say that everything depends on the curing.... They obviously didnt cure them correctly. I will just give you a number so you can make your own assumptions. Back in the good days, Cafepress was selling around 15.000 shirts/day (maybe more)....at least that is what I heard....so quality doesnt really matter....production is what matters....Not that I agree with this, but that is how it is. You are not the first one to complain about the quality of shirts ordered by Cafepress...I can assure you though, as a Kornit owner, that the shirts, if printed and cured correctly, are more than a wonder to the eye...


----------



## BEatMaKeR (Aug 1, 2005)

Astragoth, PM me and I'll pass it along.

Also, do you do contract DTG by the way?


----------



## Astragoth (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Beatmaker... PM sent... 

We do actually, but we are located in Europe so it might be a slight problem for you... 

We are also specialized in rhinestones/octagons designs..Hundreds of designs and we have conducted business with very big fashion groups...such as H&M

Around 5.000-10.000pcs/day production depending on the design...


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

It is my understanding that the companies listed above have more than one type of dtg printer from different manufacturers. Unforuntately, there currently is not one dtg printer that will fit every business model. Most of the large dtg print shops don't come out and tell people which printer(s) they own for reasons stated above. I think most experienced dtg owners will tell you that getting a good quality product has more to do with the operator and the artwork then it has to do with the printer being used. Unfortunately, I doubt you are going to get a large dtg print company to guarantee you they are only going to use a specific printer and operator. So unless you do the work, you are probably going to need some flexibility. This is something that happens everytime you outsource work. Some people can live with this and others do their production in-house for this reason. Just a business decision you are going to have to make.

Mark


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

equipmentzone said:


> _Zazzle uses 30 T-Jet Blazer Pro digital garment printers. It is very impressive seeing them all in one large production area.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone_


What happened to Harry's original post?


----------



## bob emb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All.

Bob McCormack here. We use the Kornit and is is amazing. Colors far supass everyone else and the pretreatment is unique and it works great.

Bob


----------



## skibum (Feb 19, 2006)

Printfection.com currently prints with Kornits and Brothers (IMHO two of the best machines on the market) to give the best results depending on the configuration of design/garment/white/no white/etc. We run our machines at some of the highest quality settings (even though this costs us more) and have spent countless hours tweaking our pre-production RIP processes, color profiles, etc. It's not just about the machine you use, but the machine is still very important. 

Long term we're always checking out the latest and greatest printing technologies to continually improve our quality. It's a fast-moving market and there is always something new just around the corner!


----------

